# Someone to repair Twister F6?



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I bough a Twister F6 a while back from someone and a couple of the PSU devices were burnt out so I replaced them but that didn't seem to be the entire problem as it's still in protect mode. So I was curious if you guys could recommend a good person to repair the amp and what you think it might cost? If it's much more then 100 bucks it might not be worth getting it done but not sure?


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

Stephen Mantz at Zed Audio repaired my Twister F4-380 earlier this year. It took about 3 weeks and I think about $100 to repair. He did a great job and it has been working flawlessly ever since. The Twisters are grossly over fused and their stock fuses offer little to no protection. Mine had the same issue with protect mode before it was repaired.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well the guy I got mine from actually overdrove it, I think he was running it bridged at 2ohms or something. I found someone from the forum and sending it to them today.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

my tech can have it done in days as long as he is not doing his contract work . he is much better than the people that fix amps for zed.


----------

